# abrir mão



## Operación Borodino

Hola quisiera saber exactamente el significado de la siguiente expresión:
"dinheiro de que as empresas naturalmente relutavan em abrir mâo na recente fase de vacas gordas"
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Carfer

Abrir mano, renunciar al dinero: _'dinero del que las empresas naturalmente se resistían a abrir mano en la reciente fase de vacas gordas'_


----------



## Mangato

De manera coloquial diríamos:
_dinero que las empresas se resistían a *soltar,* en la reciente situación de vacas gordas_.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> De manera coloquial diríamos:
> _dinero que las empresas se resistían a *soltar,* en la reciente situación de vacas gordas_.


 


"Soltar el dinero" o "soltar la plata" son formas coloquiales para decir "desembolsar el dinero".

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> "Soltar el dinero" o "soltar la plata" son formas coloquiales para decir "desembolsar el dinero".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Coisa que alguns têm muita dificuldade pra fazer. Em especial os mão de vaca e pão duro.


----------



## Juventude

Amigos Foreros,
En algunas veces "abrir mão" puede tener el sentido arriba, pero ni siempre.

Estoy con una frase que tal vez pueda explicar a qué me refiero:

"É bastante comprometido e cooperativo com o grupo, adapta-se às suas necessidades e *abre mão* de suas opiniões em prol da equipe."

Es decir, él tiene sus proprias opiniones, pero es capaz de dejarlas a un lado para que pueda tener otras ventajas, en este ejemplo, un grupo con mayor cohesión.

En este sentido, ¿cuál sería la mejor expresión en español?
Abrazos
Juventude


----------



## Mangato

Juventude said:


> Amigos Foreros,
> En algunas veces "abrir mão" puede tener el sentido arriba, pero ni siempre.
> 
> Estoy con una frase que tal vez pueda explicar a qué me refiero:
> 
> "É bastante comprometido e cooperativo com o grupo, adapta-se às suas necessidades e *abre mão* de suas opiniões em prol da equipe."
> 
> Meu intento
> _Es bastante comprometido y colaborador con el grupo, se adapta  a sus necesidades y no se aferra a sus propias  opiniones en favor (de la cohesión) del equipo_
> 
> Es decir, él tiene sus proprias opiniones, pero es capaz de dejarlas a un lado para que pueda tener otras ventajas, en este ejemplo, un grupo con mayor cohesión.
> 
> En este sentido, ¿cuál sería la mejor expresión en español?
> Abrazos
> Juventude


 
Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## coolbrowne

Sí pero creo que haya una diferencia algo sutil





Giorgio Lontano said:


> "Soltar el dinero" o "soltar la plata" son formas coloquiales para decir "desembolsar el dinero".


El resultado final puede ser igual pero

Fulano desembolsa algún dinero => Dinero pasa de Fulano a terceros
Fulano abre mano de cierto dinero = Fulano _acepta no recibir_ eso dinero => Dinero de terceros _no pasa_ a Fulano
Saludos


----------



## Sepstero

coolbrowne said:


> Sí pero creo que haya una diferencia algo sutilEl resultado final puede ser igual pero
> 
> Fulano desembolsa algún dinero => Dinero pasa de Fulano a terceros
> Fulano abre mano de cierto dinero = Fulano _acepta no recibir_ eso dinero => Dinero de terceros _no pasa_ a Fulano
> Saludos


 
Realmente es una cuestión de matices, a mi entender. Creo que son muy buenas las intervenciones de Mangato y Juventude. En general, creo que "abrir mão" en portugués simpre tiene el sentido de desistir, renunciar, abdicar de algo, etc. Por lo tanto, y como ha dicho coolbrowne, si fulano "abre mão" de un dinero que es suyo, la acción de renunciar a ese dinero adquiere el sentido de soltar, desembolsar. Si, por lo contrario, el dinero no es de fulano (o en este caso de las empresas), "abrir mão" tendría el significado de renunciar a hacerse con el dinero.


----------



## coquis14

Aclarar antes de que se popularice que la expresión "abrir mano" no existe.

Saludos


----------



## Sepstero

coquis14 said:


> Aclarar antes de que se popularice que la expresión "abrir mano" no existe.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pertinente aclaración, si señor...


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> Aclarar antes de que se popularice que la expresión "abrir mano" no existe.
> 
> Saludos


 
Coquis, me planteé registrar la patente de _'abrir mano_' en caso de que se popularizara una vez que fui el primero en usar la expresión en este hilo, pero con mucha pena ya me di cuenta de que el DRAE tiene mejor derecho:

*abrir **~*de alguien o de algo.
*1. *loc. verb. p. us. Repudiarlo, renunciar a él o a ello.

y el 'Diccionario de la lengua Alkona' (está online en www.diclib.com)

*abrir mano de una persona o cosa*
_fr. fig. desus._Repudiarla, renunciar a ella.

Bromas aparte, ambos diccionarios dicen que se trata de palabra poco usada (DRAE) o desusada (Alkona) y eso no lo sabía. 
Sin embargo, me pregunto hasta que punto, una vez que recuerdo que cuando escribí la respuesta había leído la expresión hacía muy poco tiempo en un hilo de _'El País'_ que en aquel entonces estaba herviendo http://foros.elpais.com/index.php?showtopic=19474&st=760&p=334046&#entry334046 (tercer post, de R. Mendieta, quien no tiene pinta de no ser español) y de que había anotado la coincidencia con el portugués. Igual la encuentro en otro hilo reciente http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/futbol/gente-blaugrana/article/7824/, post 17). Al parecer hay gente que todavía la usa en el idioma corriente.


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> Aclarar antes de que se popularice que la expresión "abrir mano" no existe.
> 
> Saludos


 
En España sí existe una pequeña variante: _abrir la mano._
Y tiene distintos significados.

*abrir la **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. Admitir dádivas y regalos.
*2. *loc. verb. Dar con liberalidad.
*3. *loc. verb. Moderar el rigor.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 

_Ab_rir la mano equivale a soltar, y soltar puede tener el sentido figurado de dar dinero, o renunciar a la tacañería.


----------

